# GSD vs shih tzu



## Reflected (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi! 
I have a GSDxHusky that's around 4 months and i take him over to my cousin's house from time to time, when we hang out. They have a 1 or 2 year old Shih Tzu that just seems to hate my pup. My cousin's dog was with one of the sisters on her bed and I came to see her, my pup came running after me of course and as soon as he entered the room their dog started growling and barking at my pup even though he hadnt payed any attention to him. It got even worse when my pup did take notice and tried to get up on the bed where he was, the growling and barking got louder. 
Is it because he's a pup? Because he's larger than him? Because of improper socialization? Does the breed just hate my dog ? whenever I pass one (petsmart usually) and my dog wants to sniff them they back/run away or bark at my pup. 
Is there any way to get them to like each other, or more specifically the shih tzu to accept my pup?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sometimes small dogs aren't socialized or trained. Some shih tzus (I have one and so does my sister) are also easily freaked out by anything new or different. It could have been a number of things--resource guarding, fear, telling off the newcomer...who knows! I know my dog doesn't like others in his face so if approached that way he will either ignore them or warn them off if they persist. My sister's is quite a scaredy cat...loves other people and dogs but don't let anything new be put in the floor! 'rolls eyes'


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

I really think that most adult small dogs dislike 4 month old large breed puppies in general. They can easily get injured, and most of them are not capable of keeping up with the energy and stamina of a 4 month old pup. Many small dogs are good with dogs their own size or smaller. I always think about what if my 75 lb GSD met a 525 lb "4 month old puppy" (7x his own size, probably similar to most toy breeds he meets). I would hope that he would stay calm if I was there, but I wouldn't fault him for reacting defensively either. 

The particular dog you are speaking of does not seem to like your dog at all. I wouldn't bring your dog over there, both for your dog's sake (don't want him to be traumatized by the little dog) and the little dog's.


----------



## Reflected (Feb 17, 2013)

mchcthrn said:


> I really think that most adult small dogs dislike 4 month old large breed puppies in general. They can easily get injured, and most of them are not capable of keeping up with the energy and stamina of a 4 month old pup. Many small dogs are good with dogs their own size or smaller. I always think about what if my 75 lb GSD met a 525 lb "4 month old puppy" (7x his own size, probably similar to most toy breeds he meets). I would hope that he would stay calm if I was there, but I wouldn't fault him for reacting defensively either.
> 
> The particular dog you are speaking of does not seem to like your dog at all. I wouldn't bring your dog over there, both for your dog's sake (don't want him to be traumatized by the little dog) and the little dog's.


 I was just hoping they could get along because my aunt's friend's bichonfrise is over a lot and loves my dog, and he's like 8. My dog doesn't act defensively or anything, they ignore each other usually (mainly my dog) unless they have to be in the same room. 
But I can understand this. So you don't think there's any way they could be acclimatized to each other or something? They're just destined to be enemies forever?



Galathiel said:


> Sometimes small dogs aren't socialized or trained. Some shih tzus (I have one and so does my sister) are also easily freaked out by anything new or different. It could have been a number of things--resource guarding, fear, telling off the newcomer...who knows! I know my dog doesn't like others in his face so if approached that way he will either ignore them or warn them off if they persist. My sister's is quite a scaredy cat...loves other people and dogs but don't let anything new be put in the floor! 'rolls eyes'


I actually think it might be this, thinking of it now. In all the years I've seen them with the dog, I've never seen them take it farther than the driveway. And whenever I tell them to go for a walk with me, something comes up. 

I think I'll just leave him at home next time I visit


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want to introduce the dogs you might try having them see each other from a distance on neutral territory, such as somewhere in public. Approach the owner with both dogs on a leash and take a walk together. Do this often don't push the dogs on each other. Let them get accustomed to one another. Do not let the puppy be rude and harass the older small dog.


What happened was a big large breed puppy charged into the territory of an adult small dog. Of course the small dog was going to pitch a fit, especially if it's an unsocialized one.


----------



## Reflected (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> If you want to introduce the dogs you might try having them see each other from a distance on neutral territory, such as somewhere in public. Approach the owner with both dogs on a leash and take a walk together. Do this often don't push the dogs on each other. Let them get accustomed to one another. Do not let the puppy be rude and harass the older small dog.
> 
> 
> What happened was a big large breed puppy charged into the territory of an adult small dog. Of course the small dog was going to pitch a fit, especially if it's an unsocialized one.


I'll try this out  thanks so much. That makes a lot of sense.


----------

